# Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012



## Koi-Jonas (5. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nun möchte ich hier auch mal die Chance nutzen meinen Teich vorzustellen.
Hier der Teich vor dem Umbau im Jahre 2008:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16203

Da ich hierbei noch den ein oder anderen Fehler gemacht habe, habe ich letztes Jahr begonnen komplett von vorne anzufangen, da ich mir auch Kois zulegen wollte.

*Filter:*
1x Bodenlauf
1x Skimmerablauf
Die beiden Abläufe verlaufen über ein 110er KG Rohr in zwei 300l Regentonnen.
Hier wird erst mechanisch, dann biologisch gereinigt. 

Zurück gepumpt wird das Wasser über 2 Pumpen (je ca. 10000l/h)
Die eine Pumpe ist zusätzlich an einer 36W UV angeschlossen, über die das Wasser über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich geführt wird. Die Andere Pumpe pumpt das Wasser sofort  zurück in den Teich.

*Fischbesatz: *
5 Koi (2 Jahre)
2 __ Shubunkin
ca. 20 Goldfische

Nach kurzer Zeit haben sich auch noch 2 Teichfrösche eingefunden.

*Teichvolumen: *
ca. 9000 Liter
Tiefe: 1,50m

Bin gespannt auf Eure Kommentare.


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Hi Jonas,
das ist doch toll geworden und auch mit vielen Bildern dokumentiert.


----------



## Jjjjj (5. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Ich find den Teich auch sehr schön, aber ist der nicht ein bisschen zu klein für die koi


----------



## Koi-Jonas (5. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Danke!

Ich denke ich habe hier alle Dinge beachtet um die Koi artgerecht zu halten.
Natürlich könnte der Teich noch größer sein, aber ich denke er ist auf jedenfall ausreichend.
Ich wusste auch gar nicht mehr wohin mit der Erde.

Meine Filteranlage (2x 300l Regentonne) mit dem Skimmer und dem Bodenablauf denke ich sind für die größe auch sehr gut. Eine Faustregel besagt ja auch, dass pro Koi ca. 1000-1500l sein sollten und mit den fast 9000l werde ich dem ja auch gerecht. Die Goldfische versuche ich gerade nach und nach loszuwerden.

Mal sehen was die Experten dazu noch sagen. Den Winter haben Sie zumindest alle super überstanden!


----------



## newbee (5. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Hallo Jonas

man sagt für den ersten Koi 10000l dann für jeden weiteren 1000 - 2000L

Deine Koi werden ja auch wachsen


----------



## Joerg (5. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*



Koi-Jonas schrieb:


> Die Goldfische versuche ich gerade nach und nach loszuwerden.


Jonas,
das ist eine sehr gute Idee. Beeil dich, die haben schon die ersten Hormone im Blut. 

Der Teich ist von der Größe und dem __ Filtersystem für größere Koi schon grenzwertig. Die 5 sind ja noch klein, wachsen aber ganz schnell. 

Ihr habt euch sehr viel Mühe mit der Gestaltung und dem Bachlauf gemacht.
Hoffentlich ist nicht die Folie schon abgeschnitten. Dann lässt sich in einem Jahr noch mal ein paar m³ darunter rausbuddeln. 
Da der BA schon drin ist, macht das wenig Aufwand, bringt aber Volumen. Ich habe schon 2 mal nachgebuddelt und plane nun den nächten größeren Umbau.

Genießt erst mal den neuen Teich, ist ja noch Zeit zum nachdenken.


----------



## Zacky (5. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Wirklich eine sehr gelungene Anlage. Auch das Ganze drum-herum sieht richtig klasse aus. Echt super!


----------



## Moonlight (6. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Also ich finde optisch ist er klasse geworden, nur für koi leider nicht geeignet. die tiefzone gleicht einem krater und das volumen ist einfach zu gering. wie sollen sich die koi noch ordentlich bewegen können,wenn sie mal um die 60cm groß sind. also ich an deiner stelle würde mich entscheiden.entweder der teich bleibt wie er ist,dann such ein neues zu hause für die koi. oder du willst die koi behalten,aber dann schaffe mehr platz für sie. sozusagen der größe gerechter. denk einfach mal drüber nach.


----------



## Henni-Hennsen (6. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

moin moin,
ich habe mir gerade mal die bilder angeschaut und ich frage mich was das für eine pflanze ist. sie ist auf dem bild neben dem mit dem frosch, rechts davon. auf dem bild ganz hinten vor dem zaun und sie ist die höchste pflanze schön dicht und ein knalliges grün sehr sehr schön finde ich. wäre schön wenn du mir eine nachricht schickst um was sich es hier handelt.


----------



## Olli.P (7. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Hallo Henni,

aussem Stehgreif würd ich sagen, Schmalblättriger Rohrkolben.  

Ansonsten käme noch der Breitblättrige Rohrkolben in Frage. 

Aber nach der helleren Blattfarbe würde ich eher zum Schmalblättrigen tendieren!


----------



## Koi-Jonas (8. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Hallo Henni Hennsen,

wie Olli schon geschrieben hat ist es folgende Pflanze!

Schmalblättriger Rohrkolben

DIe Pflanze wuchtert ohne Ende - habe Sie rund um den Teich.

Selbst Pflanzenkörbe halten Sie nicht wirklich im Zaun, aber sie macht es dafür rundum schön grün


----------



## Joerg (9. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Hi Jonas,
ich habe die auch an meinem Teich, wachsen ohne Ende. 
Da sie stark wurzeln, habe ich nun Bedenken, dass sie meine Folie beschädigen. Bilder davon habe ich schon gesehen. 

Zu deinem Vorfilter habe ich noch eine Frage. So wie es auf dem Bild aussieht, sind das Bürsten.
Kommst du denn mit der recht hohen Umwälzrate damit gut klar?


----------



## Koi-Jonas (12. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Hallo Joerg,
habe diese Pflanze schon seit Jahren in verschiedenen Teichen gehabt und hatte noch nie Beschädigungen an der Folie festgestellt. Habe zudem bei diesem Teich ja auch eine EPDM Folie und deshalb habe ich da keine Bedenken.

Der Vorfilter ist mittlerweile etwas anders aufgebaut als am Anfang. Hier ein Bild dazu. Ich komme mit dem Vorfilter eigentlich ziemlich gut klar. Musste ihn letztes Jahr nur 2x - 3x säubern. Derzeit sieht er ziemlich dreckig vom Winterschmutz aus, aber ich lasse Ihn noch ne Woche laufen, dann werd ich die Bürsten reinigen. Zwischen den Bürsten - direkt nach dem Auslauf ist noch ein Sieb über den das Wasser läuft.

Bin eh noch am überlegen wie ich das ganze optimieren kann. - Nach den Bürsten kommt eine Schicht Japanmatten und dann 3 grobe Filtermatten, hinter und auf denen das __ Hel-X liegt. In der 2. Tonne kommen dann 3x mittelgrobe Matten, 3x Feine Matten - Zeolith, Lavagestein und zu aller letzt eine ganz feine Matte, die schon ziemlich mitgenommen ist.

Über ein paar Tipps wäre ich natürlich dankbar.


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Hi Jonas,
bei EPDM Folie hätte ich da auch weniger Bedenken. 

Der Filteraufbau sieht schon etwas komplex aus und könnte meiner Ansicht nach etwas optimiert werden.
Die Bürsten solltest du wöchentlich reinigen, dort setzt sich der meiste Dreck ab, der sollte schnell aus dem System.
Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es Vorteile bringt den groben Dreck erst gar nicht in den Bioteil gelangen zu lassen.
Dort wird er dann erst gar nicht in Nitrat umgewandelt.

Das __ Hel-X ist eigentlich nicht so optimal für gröbere Schwebeteilchen geeignet. Lässt sich aber dennoch gut reinigen.
Die Filtermatten würde ich daher eher in die erste Tonne einbringen. Die ganz feinen setzen sich aber schnell zu.
Lavagestein hat den Nachteil, dass es sich komplett zusetzen kann. Ich würde es ganz rausmachen.


----------



## Koi-Jonas (13. März 2012)

*AW: Jonas Koi-teichumbau 2011/2012*

Hallo Joerg,
ich habe heute den kompletten Filter auseinander genommen.
Im letzten Teil ist nun komplett 100l __ Hel-X, 10l Zeolith und einige Matten drunter und drüber, die ich nicht mehr raus bekomme, weil ich sie bei der Erstinbetriebnahme um die Rohre gemacht habe um möglichst alles abzudichten. - Der Vorfilter wird nun noch mit weiteren Matten befüllt, wenn Sie da sind. Werde aufjedenfall ein paar Bürsten raus nehmen - weil ich da über 20 drin hatte, die ich nicht wirklich brauche.

Mal sehen was das ganze bringt - war bis jetzt super zufrieden mit der Wasserqualität. Hatte noch nie so ein klaren Teich. Aber die ein oder andere Alge könnte sich natürlich noch zusätzlich in den Filter bewegen bzw. verschwinden. Außerdem werden meine Koi's ja auch größer...

Ach und die Lavasteine habe ich nun raus genommen - werde Sie, wenn sie sauber sind in den Bachlauf schmeißen!

Danke für deinen Tipp =)


----------

